# Buckeye Burl



## woodwinch (Feb 25, 2013)

Burls being logged this week to the yard soon

[attachment=19161]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 25, 2013)

WOW , that's a biggen.


----------



## Cousinwill (Feb 26, 2013)

O my thats large !!!!


----------



## brown down (Feb 26, 2013)

thats a beauty! get that saw apurrin :csnut::csnut: can't wait to see what she looks like under all that bark. looks like the majority of it is gonna be burl or extremely high figured wood. nice find


----------



## TimR (Feb 26, 2013)

:irishjig:
That's a beauty of a burl if I've ever seen one! 
Is this 'typical' or 'exceptional' ? Not familiar with how the trees look before harvested. 
Either way...that's just gnarly. I have to guess something like that has most potential for slabbing large tables?? Or just cut it up...geez, lots of directions to consider after looking at underside I would imagine.


----------

